# Photo contest on FB...help :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So I entered a photo contest on facebook, I don't expect to win it, but thought I'd share anyway just in case anyone wants to vote for my picture 

Here's the link:
http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...17012245674.99825.105614530674&type=1&theater

This is the photo I entered









I wanted to do something a little bit different from what everyone else was doing...anyway thanks for taking the time to look at this, and thanks if you do vote


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm not on facebook...but beautiful photo...I would totally vote if I could! :thumb:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I think I voted, I liked it at least lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I liked too...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww thanks  That's what our local horse track is like at 7am esp. during the April/Oct race meets. Of course, it's not every day they line up perfectly on the rail like that. One of my favorite lucky shots


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink: :hi5: :thumbup:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> I'm not on facebook...but beautiful photo...I would totally vote if I could! :thumb:


Same here..

Good luck!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Done


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Liked!


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow! I like! I'll try to vote for you!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I liked! Can't find the other link- do we know when the photo contest that we voted on will be final?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

clearwtrbeach said:


> I liked! Can't find the other link- do we know when the photo contest that we voted on will be final?


Not yet, I think it's open for a few more days, I'll bump up the post when I go check for the closing results. <I think I put it in The Chatter Box section>.


----------

